# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Ritenuta d'acconto: chi la versa?

## Gianlu83

Buongiorno a tutti,
lavoro come consulente in uno studio di architettura/progettazione e mi è stato chiesto di aprire una partita IVA.
Grazie a questo forum ho ottenuto molte informazioni su come funziona il regime dei minimi.
Tuttavia non mi è chiaro un piccolo aspetto che riguarda la ritenuta d'acconto presente in fattura. 
Leggendo tra i vari post mi sembra di aver capito che debba essere il mio committente a versarla (poiché titolare di partita IVA), e precisamente, il giorno 16 del mese successivo all'emissione della fattura.
Il mio titolare (e committente) è convinto invece che debba essere io a versare la ritenuta. 
Chi ha ragione?
C'è un riferimento normativo in merito a questa questione?
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## FrancescoPinna

deve essere lui.

----------


## alfredo da roma

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> lavoro come consulente in uno studio di architettura/progettazione e mi &#232; stato chiesto di aprire una partita IVA.
> Grazie a questo forum ho ottenuto molte informazioni su come funziona il regime dei minimi.
> Tuttavia non mi &#232; chiaro un piccolo aspetto che riguarda la ritenuta d'acconto presente in fattura. 
> Leggendo tra i vari post mi sembra di aver capito che debba essere il mio committente a versarla (poich&#233; titolare di partita IVA), e precisamente, il giorno 16 del mese successivo all'emissione della fattura.
> Il mio titolare (e committente) &#232; convinto invece che debba essere io a versare la ritenuta. 
> Chi ha ragione?
> C'&#232; un riferimento normativo in merito a questa questione?
> Grazie in anticipo

  DPR 600/73 Artt. 23 e ss.
tu sei sostuito da lui quindi lui versa al posto tuo (differenza tra sostituto - lui - e sostituito - tu -)
su 1000 lui applica ad es. la ritenuta 20&#37; e si obbliga a versare al posto tuo dette somme all'Erario

----------


## Niccolò

> ...
> Il mio titolare (e committente) &#232; convinto invece che debba essere io a versare la ritenuta. 
> ...

  Solo per curiosit&#224;, ma se vi accordate cos&#236;, lui ti trattiene comunque la ritenuta? 
Prima capitava che alcuni professionisti si facessero pagare l'intero importo della fattura e poi versassero in proprio la ritenuta. Ora con i pagamenti telematici credo sia passato di moda.

----------


## Gianlu83

Grazie mille! Il DPR non usa una terminologia semplicissima ma me lo studierò bene. 
Secondo il suo ragionamento lui dovrebbe pagarmi l'intero importo, la cui ritenuta poi avrei dovuto provvedere IO a versare. 
Mi ha detto inoltre che con un altro titolare di partita IVA con regime minimo si è comportato in questo modo (secondo me si ricorda male).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie mille! Il DPR non usa una terminologia semplicissima ma me lo studier&#242; bene. 
> Secondo il suo ragionamento lui dovrebbe pagarmi l'intero importo, la cui ritenuta poi avrei dovuto provvedere IO a versare. 
> Mi ha detto inoltre che con un altro titolare di partita IVA con regime minimo si &#232; comportato in questo modo (secondo me si ricorda male).

  Nella sostanza cambia poco. Questo comportamento &#232; figlio di una leggenda metroplitana, in base alla quale quando il sostituto di imposta paga la ritenuta al sostituito, gli fa quasi un favore. 
Invece non &#232; cos&#236;.
Il sostituto &#232; responsabile in caso di omessa effettuazione della ritenuta (ossia se paga il lordo e non il netto) e in caso di omesso rilascio della certificazione e omessa presentazione del 770. Tutti adempimenti che scaturiscono dal mero pagamento di un compenso assoggettabile a ritenuta. 
Nel tuo caso, bada bene che l'F24 con cui pagherai la tua ritenuta dovr&#224; essere intestata a chi ti paga, non a te !!
E poi, ricorda a chi ti paga che ti dovr&#224; dare la certificazione dell'importo corrisposto, a cui seguir&#224; il modello 770.
E se non lo fa il problema &#232; SOLO suo.
ciao

----------


## L'italiano

> Nella sostanza cambia poco. Questo comportamento &#232; figlio di una leggenda metroplitana, in base alla quale quando il sostituto di imposta paga la ritenuta al sostituito, gli fa quasi un favore. 
> Invece non &#232; cos&#236;.
> Il sostituto &#232; responsabile in caso di omessa effettuazione della ritenuta (ossia se paga il lordo e non il netto) e in caso di omesso rilascio della certificazione e omessa presentazione del 770. Tutti adempimenti che scaturiscono dal mero pagamento di un compenso assoggettabile a ritenuta. 
> Nel tuo caso, bada bene che l'F24 con cui pagherai la tua ritenuta dovr&#224; essere intestata a chi ti paga, non a te !!
> E poi, ricorda a chi ti paga che ti dovr&#224; dare la certificazione dell'importo corrisposto, a cui seguir&#224; il modello 770.
> E se non lo fa il problema &#232; SOLO suo.
> ciao

  Mi &#232; piaciuto il riferimento alla leggenda metropolitana  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Secondo un'altra leggenda, complementare a quella che hai citato,  il sostituto deve affannarsi a mandare al sostituito una bella fotocopia del mod. F24 (della quale ovviamente il sostituito non se ne far&#224; nulla, giacch&#232; essa non indica il nome del soggetto per il quale si effettua il versamento). 
A rigore il mod. F24 &#232; predisposto per essere firmato dal sostituto, non dal sostituito e quindi in assenza di procura quest'ultimo non potrebbe neppure sottoscriverlo. 
Quando per errore vengo pagato al lordo se &#232; un cliente abituale rimedio o restituendogli l'importo della ritenuta o provvedo a versare io l'F24, considerandomi delegato di fatto a ci&#242;.
Nel caso si tratti di un cliente occasionale per il quale magari ho pure fatto fatica a farmi pagare, me ne sto zitto, perch&#232; temo che altrimenti poi farei fatica a farmi rilasciare il certificato del sostituto d'imposta: a questo punto, mi tengo il lordo e che si arrangi.
Se poi mi chiedesse la restituzione (semprech&#232; io non abbia gi&#224; presentato il mio Unico) allora restituirei senza problemi, a condizione che  mi "sganci" il certificato del sosituto d'imposta.

----------


## sandra133

> ...
> E se non lo fa il problema è SOLO suo.
> ciao

  Purtroppo dei contribuenti hanno ricevuto avvisi di accertamento per ritenute che non erano state versate dal sostituto. Per annullare l'avviso, l'agenzia ha preteso fotocopie di assegni o contabili in cui risultava che il cliente aveva incassato le fatture (anche quelle in fotocopia, con libri IVA)  al netto della ritenuta d'acconto.
Dopo aver presentato la documentazione abbiamo saputo che l'Agenzia non aveva tempo di lavorare la pratica per il troppo carico di lavoro, quindi prima che scadessero i termini abbiamo anche dovuto presentare ricorso in Commissione Tributaria.  
La cosa che rende il fatto ancora più triste, è che il sostituto di imposta (in un paio dei tanti casi analoghi che sono capitati) era proprio il Ministero dei Beni Culturali.

----------


## Gianlu83

Grazie mille! Non pensavo di essere coprotagonista di una simile leggenda metropolitana!  :Smile: 
Allora userò le vostre argomentazioni per spiegargli la situazione. 
Approfitterei ulteriormente della vostra pazienza (e competenza) per un'altra breve questione. 
Proprio oggi ho aperto la partita IVA con regime dei minimi e all'AdE mi hanno registrato come "ditta individuale" per l'attività di Designer di Moda e Prodotti industriali (codice 74.10.10)
Successivamente mi sono recato alla camera di commercio per sapere se dovevo iscrivermi. In questa sede mi è stato chiesto se sono ditta individuale o libero professionista, poiché (come mi è stato riferito da loro) nel primo caso devo iscrivermi e nel secondo no. 
Purtroppo non ho saputo rispondere poiché non conosco bene le differenze tra le due definizioni. Io mi sarei definito "libero professionista" ma la registrazione all'AdE sembra parlar chiaro: "Ditta Individuale".
E' corretta la definizione dell'AdE? Per me ci sono differenze in termini di oneri fiscali o contributivi?  
Grazie mille ancora

----------


## L'italiano

> Grazie mille! Non pensavo di essere coprotagonista di una simile leggenda metropolitana! 
> Allora userò le vostre argomentazioni per spiegargli la situazione. 
> Approfitterei ulteriormente della vostra pazienza (e competenza) per un'altra breve questione. 
> Proprio oggi ho aperto la partita IVA con regime dei minimi e all'AdE mi hanno registrato come "ditta individuale" per l'attività di Designer di Moda e Prodotti industriali (codice 74.10.10)
> Successivamente mi sono recato alla camera di commercio per sapere se dovevo iscrivermi. In questa sede mi è stato chiesto se sono ditta individuale o libero professionista, poiché (come mi è stato riferito da loro) nel primo caso devo iscrivermi e nel secondo no. 
> Purtroppo non ho saputo rispondere poiché non conosco bene le differenze tra le due definizioni. Io mi sarei definito "libero professionista" ma la registrazione all'AdE sembra parlar chiaro: "Ditta Individuale".
> E' corretta la definizione dell'AdE? Per me ci sono differenze in termini di oneri fiscali o contributivi?  
> Grazie mille ancora

  Mi permetto di darTi un consiglio spassionato: il _fai da te_ potrebbe essere dannoso, rivolgiti ad un professionista.
E comunque: fatti un quadretto preventivo degli adempimenti amministrativo-fiscali che dovrai compiere, non procedere a tentoni come capto che stai facendo.  :Smile:  
Detto questo: direi che un designer è un lavoratore autonomo = no camera commercio.
Il modulo che hai usato per aprire la partita iva è per l'appunto denominato "imprese individuali *e lavoratori autonomi*".
Ai fini previdenziali: devi iscriverti all'EPPI?
Se no, sei tenuto all'iscrizione presso l'Inps. 
Auguri per la tua attività.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Purtroppo dei contribuenti hanno ricevuto avvisi di accertamento per ritenute che non erano state versate dal sostituto.

  Impossibile. La legge non prevede che per l'omesso versamento delle ritenute il sostituito possa essere chiamato responsabile. 
Sicuramente i motivi della rettifica erano altri. 
ciao

----------


## nondormomai

> Impossibile. La legge non prevede che per l'omesso versamento delle ritenute il sostituito possa essere chiamato responsabile. 
> Sicuramente i motivi della rettifica erano altri. 
> ciao

  Mi aggancio a questo messaggio per chiedere, a Danilo Sciuto in particolare, la cortesia di indicare con precisione il riferimento normativo che escude la co-responsabilità del sostituito. è un argomeno che mi  interessa davvero molto, e credo di non essere l'unico.....
grazie!

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Le resposabilità per il mancato delle ritenute fiscali alla fonte fanno capo esclusivamente al soggetto a cui è imposto l'obbligo di trattenere e versare (art. 23 e ss DPR 600/73), cioè al sostituto d'imposta (alias committente) non al sostituito (alias prestatore). 
Con la risoluzione n. 68/E del 19 marzo 2009, è caduta l'interpretazione (non legittima) dell'Agenzia delle Entrate che considerava sanzionabile anche il prestatore nel caso in cui il sostituto non avesse versato le ritenute e non gli avesse rilasciato la certificazione di ritenuta d'acconto. 
Sul sito troverà un articolato intervento del dr. Antonio Gigliotti sul tema. 
Saluti

----------


## xd1976

giusto per completare le informazioni che ti hanno fornito 
ricordati che le ritenute scattano qnd ti pagano la fattura...non qnd la emetti.
Inoltre per il sostituto d'imposta, l'obbligo di certificarti qnt trattenuto.....scatta appunto qnd ti trattiene la cifra per le ritenute...nn qnd le versa  
controlla bene i tuoi conti :Wink:

----------


## nondormomai

molte grazie ad entrambi! 
purtroppo, non sono abbonato e non posso visualizzare l'articolo, che di certo sarebbe utilissimo leggermi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> molte grazie ad entrambi! 
> purtroppo, non sono abbonato e non posso visualizzare l'articolo, che di certo sarebbe utilissimo leggermi.

  Cosa ti impedisce di abbonarti ?

----------


## Raiden

Approfitto di questa discussione, mi sembra inerente.
Ad ottobre 2012 in azienda abbiamo installato il nuovo gestionale.
Durante i primi giorni di regolazione e "taratura" dei nuovi automatismi, purtroppo una fattura di un professionista è stata registrata senza evidenziare la ritenuta di acconto.
Pertanto nei giorni successivi è stata pagata per intero al fornitore, compresa quindi la ritenuta d'acconto. 
La procedura può essere oggetto di accertamento e/o sanzione?
Conviene operare un ravvedimento? 
Grazie a tutti per l'attenzione.

----------


## bepizomon

restituzione dell'importo della ritenuta al fornitore.
ravvedimento della ritenuta da parte del fornitore. 
poi vi aggiusterete tra di voi su chi deve pagare il ravvedimento (teoricamente l'errore è del fornitore che anche se la ritenuta non è esposta doveva cmq informarsi ed operarla se non c'erano cause di esclusione). 
per il rischio di accertamento, se il fornitore non compila il 770 non ci sarà incrocio automatico sul mancato versamento e dichiarazione della ritenuta, ma il rischio di accertamento c'è.

----------

